# Nice ride for the Lawn!



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Nothing runs like a deer or so I have heard...


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

ctrav said:


> Nothing runs like a deer or so I have heard...


Doesn't look like it'll cut lower than 28".


----------

